# Corn Cob Pen



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Tried something new. Corn cob is full of CA, but did not like the CA finish on it. I sanded it back down and put a Hut wax finish on it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They do make interesting pens. Looks good. It should be stabilized so no CA required.

I tried some a few years ago but never got the process down where I like it. Either too wet or start turning colors when dried. (I usually forget about them drying LOL)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

some cob blanks were sold unstabilized. Depending on where he got it, it could be one of those.

as far as a CA finish...it's more durable than Hut wax. If you don't like a glossy finish after you apply the CA and sand it smooth, hit it with a little OOOO steel wool to knock the shiny finish down to a matte finish.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good job ! I buy what is suppose to be stabilized corn cob and always end up using CA through out the turning. I usually finish with Hut.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, congrats !


----------

